# New Rim Scratched (LONG)



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

Here's my story. Six months ago, I bought 4 AVS Sport for my SLK from Tire Rack and took them to the dealer for installation. They quoted me $60 for installation and balancing. When I dropped off the car, I specifically asked the Service Advisor to take a close look at the wheels and make sure they don't scratch them. He checked and acknowleged that everything was perfect. Later, when I went to pick up the car, I was horrified to see ALL 4 wheels were scratched at the edge. Can you imagine this coming from a well known Mercedes dealer? I immediately reported to the Service Advisor, and he had to bring his manager out. After a few minutes of discussion, they offered to repair them for free. I said hell no. I wanted four brand new replacement (they were AMG 17" wheels). Finally they agreed to get me 4 new wheels from the parts store. From that time on, they also changed their policy and are not taking tire installation orders if customers are not purchasing the tires from them.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: New Rim Scratched (LONG)*



SpaceMonkey said:


> *I gotta say I agree with this sentiment.
> 
> Glad you had no hassles either Pete (other than the scratches in the first place). *


Isnt that what I said....


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: New Rim Scratched (LONG)*



LmtdSlip said:


> *Isnt that what I said.... *


Sorry. I forgot only your opinion matters.


----------

